# Yarra Bash 28/2



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

thinking about some freshwater fishing in the Yarra on Wednesday nite'ish... probably knock of work a bit early and aim to get on the water by 5-5.30pm...
this could all depend on whether we get some rain today/tommorrow.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Whereabouts are you thinking mate?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

theres a great spot kevin put me onto up near warrandyte that i'd love to have another crak at, otherwise im open to suggestions...

will need a trolley for the warrandyte site mind you ... its a beeetch of a walk :roll:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Is the yarra wide enough there to seven point turn my Hobie Adventure?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmmmmm,.... yeah look its plenty wide enough river thats no worries, im more worried about the launch site cos mate it aint no flat sandy beach in fact its anything but flat and the launch spot is :shock: but i love a challenge and its so worth it to get onto this section of the river.

and in worse case scenario my YakNoe is a tandem and easily take the two of us... but only if we bloody have too :twisted:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

oh goodie, swimming is it :mrgreen:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll post up here tonight when I've conferred (begged) with the missus


----------

